# MTB auch im Winter



## It's me! (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo allerseits,

gibt es im Raum Neuwied bis Bonn eine Gruppe netter Leute, die auch im Herbst/Winter öfters unterwegs sind? Ich würde gerne mitfahren.  

Viele Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## nifnaf (25. Oktober 2003)

hallo ralf,

guck mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t78783.html

gruß

achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## It's me! (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Achim,

sieht gut aus. Wann fährst Du das nächste mal los?

Viele Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## Mountaintrail (26. Oktober 2003)

www.gigabike.de

mail aber lieber bevor Du mitfahren möchtest, die Startzeiten stimmen da nicht immer )

Obwohl da nur alte Leute fahren, ist es schon recht flott!

Gruß


----------



## nifnaf (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ei wenn's wetter zuläßt, eigentlich jedes wochenende (fr, sa und so). wochentags ist ja nach der arbeit nichts mehr drin, es ist einfach zu dunkel, um noch durch den wald zu fahren.

die langen touren fahre ich nicht so gerne bei dieser jahreszeit, brrr. 
denk, daran, ich bin schon was älter, es geht zwar zügig, aber halt nicht rasend.   
mir gehst so ähnlich wie den leuten im tread oben oben drüber.

spaß soll die hauptsache sein und nicht kranker ergeiz. übrigens bin ich zur zeit ohne auto (nicht wegen irgendwelchen verkehrsdelikten, sondern weil ich zur zeit keins brauche) . deswegen sind lange anreisen schlecht.

achim


----------

